# Any opinions on Polo Preston flat front pants?



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been shopping around for some good 100% cotton khakis that will pretty much be my "go to" pants for the fall/winter for hopefully the next 5-6 years. I know that the answer that most on the forum will give me is BILLS KHAKIS, but man are they expensive...Sierra Trading Post occationally has some good deals, but its tough to find them in my size and even then, I am very apprehensive about buying pants without first trying them on.

I was in the mall today and tried on several models of Polo FF chinos and I really liked the fit of the Preston (regular twill) model. Anyone have any experience with these? Will they last me? Good value at $75? The only thing about them that I am not crazy about it the little navy blue pony logo on the right hip.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Good question. I'd like to add another: how do these compare to the Polo Philip pant?


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I'm curious too. I can sort of deal with the pony logo above the right rear pocket. I wish Ralph's team were a little less oppressive with logo branding.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I went ahead and bought these and I have to say that I really like them so far...flat front, but not restrictive...they are kind of low rise, but not overly so.

There was another pair in the store that were about 5 bucks more expensive that were also "Preston" pants but were made of a different material - still 100% cotton but was much softer than the regular twill ones that I got. I would have gotten those, but the cut was different - even though they were both the same size and the same model. The "softer" ones were a good half inch bigger in the waist and the leg opening were also bigger....wierd.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the report, I think I can live with the little polo pony on the back.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Update: 

Picked up two pairs of Preston chinos today at the Bay Queen St. Store on sale and they fit great. Again I can live with the Polo pony. 

The Preston chinos are replacing my 11 year old Docker K1s.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

How are these different than the Prospect pant? Do they sit lower in the waist?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> How are these different than the Prospect pant? Do they sit lower in the waist?


I've wondered aloud with no response as to whether these are actually _replacing_ the prospect as the traditional and widely available cut? I have not been able to find Prospects in the usual places.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

The Polo Ralph Lauren "Preston" model khakis I have are made in Italy by Corneliani and of good quality with no logo in sight. They are relatively slim, but tastefully so. They are my favorite khakis I own, and would buy more in a flash.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> How are these different than the Prospect pant? Do they sit lower in the waist?


They do sit slightly lower, but I don't have an issue with the waist.

Another nice feature with the Prestons I noticed this morning, the waist band is alterable! Something even the BB Clarks don't have. I love the BB Clarks and I plan wearing them to the office and travel while the RL Prestons are for weekends.

For the record my pants were made in Siri Lanka, most likely on the South side of the island.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Is the rise lower than that on the Clarks?


----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I've wondered aloud with no response as to whether these are actually _replacing_ the prospect as the traditional and widely available cut? I have not been able to find Prospects in the usual places.


When the Prospects were on sale online this summer, the Ralph Lauren site said they were being discontinued. At the local department store, a salesman said they were being replaced by a trimmer model, but I don't remember if Preston was the name of the replacement.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw four different kinds of Polo Khakis today on TJ Maxx. The most expensive one they have was $39. I had my eye on the one with a leather piping on the front pockets.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

MKC said:


> When the Prospects were on sale online this summer, the Ralph Lauren site said they were being discontinued. At the local department store, a salesman said they were being replaced by a trimmer model, but I don't remember if Preston was the name of the replacement.


Obligatory Darth Vader NOOOOOOOOOOOO!! These are my favorite pants they make! I have (goes to closet) um, too many pairs.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Why does trimmer always also mean lower rise hip huggers? Can't someone make relatively trim khakis with a rise long enough to keep one's shirt tail tucked in? _That_ is the true Ivy cut.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Saltydog said:


> Why does trimmer always also mean lower rise hip huggers? Can't someone make relatively trim khakis with a rise long enough to keep one's shirt tail tucked in? _That_ is the true Ivy cut.


This is precisely why I love 501s for jeans.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> This is precisely why I love 501s for jeans.


If 501's rise was an inch higher so I could wear them at my natural waist I would love them, but right now I just like them. lol They are my go-to jeans, though, because they fit perfectly through the thigh _and_ calf.


----------

